# Blackground Tutorial



## Dark_Phoenix (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm a HUGE fan of Garbage, so when I saw this video I knew I had to try the make-up style. The picture I'm working from is about 2:35 into the video. 

Enjoy!

Here's what I used (all MAC unless noted)

Eyes:
Blackground Paint Pot
Carbon e/s
Silver Ring e/s
Luna ccb
Feline p/k

Face:
Smashbox Photo Finish Primer
Mineralize Foundation NC15
Pearl Blossom b/p
Studio Concealer NC15
Natural MSF Light
(Dermablend Creme in Light Ivory was used on my neck and jawline, then set with Studiofix Foundation NC15... not shown in tutorial)

Lips:
Smashbox Palm Beach lip liner
Cosmo l/s

(and Chanel Black Satin is on my nails, btw)

Image I'll be working from:







Start out with a primed face:





Use about two pumps to have enough foundation to dot face:




Blend using a "skunk brush" (I find they're the best for Mineralize foundation):








Use a concealer brush to pick up concealer and dot onto any skin irregularities:









Pick the "skunk brush" up again, don't add foundation, and blend the concealer:






Use a kabuki brush to lightly pat on some Light MSF Natural:




(v I look stupid >.<  v)




Pick up some Light MSF using a fluffy e/s brush and pat this around the under eye area:








Using a synthetic, flat e/s brush (synthetic b/c it helps the paint spread best), slick Blackground onto the brush and apply to the lids of the eyes:








Now, wing out the eyeliner so it's approximately parallel (in length) to eyebrows:




Use brush to make sure the wings are even:




Pick up some Carbon e/s with a pencil/smudge brush to lightly go over the Blackground, making sure to blend into lashline and define wings:












Use another pencil brush to pick up Silver Ring e/s and use to highlight inner corners of eyes, smudging into the blacker e/s:
















Use Feline p/k to line upper lashline (heavier in center, but do go out to the wings with a lighter touch) and water line:








Use Blackground to smudge up the bottom, and also the top a little:









Use ring finger (b/c it has the lightest touch) to pat on Luna ccb; apply to browbone area, and up to eyebrowns. Using the edge of your finger, try to have it edge with the blacker e/s:












Use a blush brush to dust on Pearl Blossom b/p along the cheekbones:








Apply lipliner (Palm Beach) and lipstick (Cosmo):








Voila!!! I used Fix+ in the last two pics because it gave the cool "wet" effect that Shirley Manson has in the video. I hope this was useful <3


----------



## ompietubs (Sep 9, 2007)

great tute! you did a good job of replicating that rocker chick look.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh, I like it!!!


----------



## frocher (Sep 9, 2007)

You look beautiful, I love the cat eye.


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 9, 2007)

i love Garbage ,too! great tut...i'm wearing a similar look today...


----------



## Hilly (Sep 9, 2007)

Is that Shirley Manson in the pic?


----------



## flowerhead (Sep 9, 2007)

Shirley is soo beautiful...You did a good job - it suits your eyes and brings out their colour. I'd make the liner slightly blacker tho


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 9, 2007)

Beautifully done!


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Sep 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Is that Shirley Manson in the pic?_

 
Yep. The pic is from the video "Why do you love me?".


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 9, 2007)

Very nice. I would've added something with a bit more of a shine to the inner corners of the eyes though, perhaps Knight Divine.

OT: Your avatar, is that Phoenix's new costume or something? Man, I've been out of the comics loop...


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 9, 2007)

Great tut.  Thanks


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_OT: Your avatar, is that Phoenix's new costume or something? Man, I've been out of the comics loop..._

 
It's her costume from Age of Apocalypse. Otherwise, Dark Phoenix has a black/red costume, regular Phoenix has a green/gold costume, and the re-born Phoenix has a white/gold costume.


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 5, 2008)

great tut ! thank you so much!


----------



## breathless (Jan 7, 2008)

wow. thanks!


----------



## Megnolia (Dec 4, 2009)

Garbage is amazing.


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Dec 5, 2009)

Looks great! Thanks for sharing


----------

